# Water Flow



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

another question about the new tank

as of now the only flow going through the main tank is coming from the return through 2 segmented hoses with fanned tips. The return pump has a flow of about 1200 gph, but is that enough for the tank?

As most of you probobly know by now the tank will be mostly filled with LPS and softies.

Should I add a couple of powerheads? I only have about $150 left for this tank and I would love to save it until i can accumulate $300 so I can go handpick mine from my LFS suppliers. I am a little worried now b/c I'm thinking I might need some more water flow, but looking at the prices of the higher rated powerheads I might not have enough for them, let alone a trip to the supplier.

What size would I need? Where should they be put? I know all of these would really depend on what corals I place where in the tank, but as of now the cycle is still going so I can't put anything in there.

I know I keep asking a lot of questions, but I just want to make sure that everything is going to turn out fine.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Yes, You need more. Go to that great auction site and get 2 SEIO 1100's. That will be more than plenty and you find them new at a fair price there.

I hate sending anybody there but I buy mine there and never had a problem. Can't even buy them wholesale as cheap as I get them there.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

im guessing u mean ebay?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

uh huh

yep


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

i am not sure of how these work, is there a tube or something i can aim the flow with?

around $52?


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

The point of the seio's is that the flow is spread out evenly instead of coming out in a powerful concentrated stream. I myself like a lot of flow, and would recommend at least 20x turnover an hour for lps and softies.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

20x turnover would mean that I would only need one of those powerheads not 2 (just pointing that out), but I do think that I will go with 2 of these considering who suggested them


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Once you get them, PM me. I will help you configure them in such a way that you will love the flow.  And if you want to save a little, You can get by with 2 m820 SEIO's instead of the 1100's.

Just in that size tank I would want the 1100 and plus the 1100 is the smallest one capable of being used on SEIO's wave maker controller they just came out with if you want to go that route in the future.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

what size tank are you doing again?


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

Bear said:


> 20x turnover would mean that I would only need one of those powerheads not 2 (just pointing that out), but I do think that I will go with 2 of these considering who suggested them


The more the merrier mate. Unless the fish can't swim, you can never get to much flow 



leveldrummer said:


> what size tank are you doing again?


It's 112 US gallons I beleive.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

yes, it is a 112 and reefneck I will def. pm you when I get them in


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

you can also look into the maxi jet mods, its pretty cheap, and creates a TON of flow, becomes a tunze style, but the seio's will do great.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

ok, i ordered 2 seio 1100's


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Bear said:


> ok, i ordered 2 seio 1100's


 You'll love em when we get em positioned and flowing.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

awesome!


----------

